# Appropriate lineage name for registration



## Amadeus2017! (Oct 12, 2017)

Need help with coming up with my pup's registered name. His name is Amadeus. The breeder we bought him from hasn't requested we include their name. Dam and sire are both from Hungary. We have 5 generations of lineage. Following the paternal line, fom Amadeus' father to his great great grandfather, their names are: Zornig Kirill, Omen Vom Radhaus, Remo vom Fitchtenschlag, and Ray vom Fichtenschlag. 
Would it be appropriate to say "Amadeus vom Zornig Kirill"?? Doesn't sound right. How much play do I have here? Like "Amadeus der Geoße von...." (the great ?... or the Dopey would be good)
Recommendations please! Thank you


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

You should not use another kennel name, even if it is in his bloodlines, without the kennel owners permission. At least in the working world of dogs, people would assume that the dog was bred by that kennel. Gunny's breeder also did not require, but allowed, people to use his kennel name on the papers. And since my husband had told me the next male GSD had to be "Fred", he is officially Gunnery Sergeant Fred Vom Wolfram. AKA Gunny.


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

The way it works is that the "name" of the pup should start with the letter of the litter - the first litter would be the A litter, second would be B, and so on followed by the kennel name that bred the litter of puppies (Or preceded depending on the "style" they use) 
Lets say there is a kennel called Lichtschatten 
a pup from their A litter could be called
Asmodeus vom Lichtschatten or, Air vom Lichtschatten (anything starting with A)
There are also some kennels in the US, for example the well-known Blackthorn kennel, whose name will precede the puppies name.
A pup from her A litter COULD (making this specific name up) be called Blackthorn's Ava. (Starts with A) 

If the breeder does not follow these naming conventions then there is no need to and you can call your dog whatever you like.... However using another kennels name that DIDN'T breed the litter you get your pup from is considered very unethical. (I think there are some issues with german kennels having no actual rights to forbid the use of the name here in the US but it is looked down upon doing this, but don't quote me on this)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

In German naming convention, using someone else's Kennel name is considered inappropriate. You can use the Breeder's kennel name (with permission), but not any others.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

My first breeden encouraged me to use his breeders kennel name. That is unethical. I came up with my own.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Usually dogs use the kennel name the dog comes out of. I registered mine with his full kennel name. The breeder did it for us when she registered the litter. We have the option of using a different call name.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

seriously -- USE the breeder's kennel name .

you can not , should not choose some kennel name from the background .


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Kibs said:


> The way it works is that the "name" of the pup should start with the letter of the litter - the first litter would be the A litter, second would be B, and so on followed by the kennel name that bred the litter of puppies (Or preceded depending on the "style" they use)


not all breeders do this. Many will have a different theme for each litter - Famous Composers for example or Lord of the Rings, or Batman and you simply choose a name related to the theme. Many other breeders don't have any rules regarding what to name the pups


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

Dainerra said:


> not all breeders do this. Many will have a different theme for each litter - Famous Composers for example or Lord of the Rings, or Batman and you simply choose a name related to the theme. Many other breeders don't have any rules regarding what to name the pups


You're right!
I was just trying to explain the naming style that I felt like OP was inquiring about. (one that uses the kennel name in the registered name)


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Dainerra said:


> not all breeders do this. Many will have a different theme for each litter - Famous Composers for example or Lord of the Rings, or Batman and you simply choose a name related to the theme. Many other breeders don't have any rules regarding what to name the pups


Our breeder always has their name first and then a theme... Kaiser and his litter mates must have been conceived on a cold day... they were born in summer but they all had Winter in their names...

Iccara Winter Grey (Kaiser)
Iccara Winter Sky
Iccara Winter Rose
etc


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I used to have an Italian Greyhound that was from the Ice Cubes litter. Sometimes themes can be fun 
Whirlwind Chipoffthe Iceberg
CH Whirlwind Ice Cream Sandwich
DC Whirlwind Ice Cold Beer
Whirlwind Ice Sculpture


----------



## Amadeus2017! (Oct 12, 2017)

*I hope everyone sees this*

I’m trying to figure out how to navigate this forum. Since you’re all giving the same basic answers, I’d like to just reply once instead of 10 times. I am not trying to use any other breeder or kennel’s name. And I am not and will not ever be a breeder/kennel myself. Merely stating his lineage names. (To me, Zornig Kirill just sounds like they gave the dog a first and last name) I simply don’t get how to put together my own lovely German name for him. I’m not using the breeder’s name I got him from. There were also no rules or requests for alphabet or thematic related names. I named him and told the breeder what I chose immediately. 
So, if I wanted I could name him Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart with our family surname if I chose? Or I could name him big ass goofy slobber beast? Although I’m sure that sounds better in German.  
Could I translate “Amadeus, son of zornig and Cora, from Hungary” (I would verify the correctness of the translation! Amadeus, Sohn von Zornig und Cora, aus Ungarn). and not be a laughing stock if his full name were ever to be seen (I think he has potential to get some nice titles)
Please forgive my naivety, this is my first GSD 
Thank you all for the input and continued assistance!!


----------



## Amadeus2017! (Oct 12, 2017)

I’m seriously not trying to use the wrong kennel name for our dog. And our breeder, messaged with her today about registering him, has not once requested we use their name.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

you could use Amadeus (FROM/OF) your street/town name, or family name ...like if I did not have a kennel name I could say "Amadeus of Steel City" or "Amadeus von Hough Haus of Amadeus von Marose...I HATE silly or goofy names on dogs or horses....I like them strong and dignified.... My horses were Sheer Fantasy - Heir of Dreams - her daughter, Suspicious Alibi (who had a sire with gorgeous gorgeous loud color and he was the plainest bay I ever laid eyes on), and Sheerly Spectacular (from SF and Spectacular Bid TB)....

You might go musical.....Amadeus Concerto, or Amadeus Tempo True....some play on musical terms (which I can't think of many right now!) Get creative but not silly....  

Lee


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> you could use Amadeus (FROM/OF) your street/town name, or family name ...like if I did not have a kennel name I could say "Amadeus of Steel City" or "Amadeus von Hough Haus of Amadeus von Marose...I HATE silly or goofy names on dogs or horses....I like them strong and dignified.... My horses were Sheer Fantasy - Heir of Dreams - her daughter, Suspicious Alibi (who had a sire with gorgeous gorgeous loud color and he was the plainest bay I ever laid eyes on), and Sheerly Spectacular (from SF and Spectacular Bid TB)....
> 
> You might go musical.....Amadeus Concerto, or Amadeus Tempo True....some play on musical terms (which I can't think of many right now!) Get creative but not silly....
> 
> Lee


On a horsey note, somehow got a pinto filly out of a Standardbred breeding. Registered name was Stablename's Miss Print. 
Generally I see people using their surname, or locale, if the kennel name is not used. And I love the name Amadeus!


----------

